# Chicken meatballs with Zoodles



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This recipe was from my Fitness site. 

Bud, when I made my chicken burgers I just used garlic salt and pepper. I even like them cold for a snack. Good way to get my protein intake.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Zoodles are an acquired taste. I find that they are better if you microwave them to get as much of the water out of them. Otherwise, they make the sauce too watery.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Those chicken balls look good. Don't know about zoodles as I've never eaten them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, I rotate zucchini as I peel strips (until I get to core). Coated in garlicky butter worth a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good, the olive oil in the chic balls must be good to give it moisture.
Never heard of zoodles.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Evoo is to brown the meatballs. 

zoodles are a way to get more veggies in diet.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A pleasing Photo helps. my recipe was a dreary B & W. This is what it really looks like.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Sounds good, the olive oil in the chic balls must be good to give it moisture.
> Never heard of zoodles.


:hammer:

You never watched TV and saw the commercial? :devil3:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Me neither.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Me neither.


Two pictures.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> :hammer:
> 
> You never watched TV and saw the commercial? :devil3:


Never see commercials, we Tivo everything.I guess I an unaware of 
what’s happening in the world around me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:biggrin2:


----------

